# Please read this before posting



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

If you have the knowledge, skills, or innititave to make or modify your aquarium accessories or equipment, take the time to share your ideas with the rest of the community. If you can create a step by step guide (with instructions and photos of the finished products), on how youve made your accessories, or made them better, Post it here in the DIY forum. Ideas do not need to be original, but they need to have been tried and tested by forum members.

Members creating their "step by step guide" are encouraged to identify, at the top of the first post, that the thread is "under construction" (in large red font) and request that no replies be made to the thread until the guide is completed. Once completed, that text should be edited out of the first post.

Members reviewing these guides are encouraged to make note of these threads that are under construction and refrain from posting any comments until the guide has been completed. Questions or comments on a thread under construction that must be pointed out immediately (ie grave miscalculations or errors) should be done so in a Private Message.


----------

